# Cherub start up noise?



## Jon V

I'm looking at getting a Cherub shortly, but have read that they make a loud noise on startup.

As I wanted to put the machine on a timer to start an hour before waking up (and with the machine positioned just the other side of a thin wall), this could be a problem.

Can anyone confirm if startup noise is normal / as bad as I'm fearing?


----------



## glevum

I suppose any Vibratory pump machine could be noisy on start up if a lot of steaming was done previously and machine switched off. Means when you switch on again the pump will refill the boiler. Unless the Cherub has a really noisy heating element, quite a few Cherub owners on here who will soon let you know!


----------



## jeebsy

My Oscar used to come on at 5.30 on a timer and the initial firing of the pump was enough to wake me up. It was bloody loud. Don't know how a Cherub compares.

It was a handy 'pre' alarm alarm though


----------



## 4515

Its the pump as Glevum suggests. It tuns for a few seconds and then stops. I suppose this being a problem depends on how deeply you sleep


----------



## Jerry Thurston

Slightly off piste but to the same subject. I have a couple of striking clocks. The really loud one is under our bedroom and we have no carpet. It's rare that we hear it as we got used to the sound.

I reckon that in a few day's you won't even notice.


----------



## michaelg

It is fairly noisy but you can always shut some doors over and should be fine - I only have my bedroom door shut and I only hear be pump starting if I'm already awake.


----------



## Yes Row

It's the pump and it runs for maybe 3 secs and not always. It's not that loud and IMO not even a consideration, if you were me


----------



## Mrboots2u

Pump on the l1 might run for about 3 seconds or so on the timer in the morning

agree with yes row , any machine with a vibe pump will make some sort of noise .

after a while , your brain will just ignore it if your asleep .


----------



## fatboyslim

Its not just the noise though, it will vibrate the whole worktop, any cups on top of your cherub and anything else nearby. Its just the boiler autofill but I have turned my cherub on before and it hasn't needed to autofill.

If you switch the machine off at the top of a pressure cycle, and having just drained some water from the hot water tap so boiler autofills, then hopefully it shouldn't need to autofill when you turn it on again.

The boiler itself is near on silent when heating up. Autofill might last anywhere from 2 to 6 seconds depending on how much water needs to be added to boiler.


----------



## Jon V

Thanks all.

It sounds like it should be possible to encourage the cherub not to run the pump on startup which is good.

Is this behaviour going to be typical of any vibratory pump autofill machine?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jon V said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> It sounds like it should be possible to encourage the cherub not to run the pump on startup which is good.
> 
> Is this behaviour going to be typical of any vibratory pump autofill machine?


Yep

Some are quieter than others and it depends on where the machine is and what's on top of it ....


----------



## Dr Steve

The Expobar makes the same noise, but it is variable - dependent on what the machine was doing before you turned it off


----------



## Charliej

You can always put some of the pound shop non slip matting under it or just under the feet this should be enough to isolate it from the worktop and minimise noise from vibration. I had to do this with my grinder when I moved everything to the current bench as it's solid wood with a drawer that runs most of the way underneath the top which was acting as a resonating sound box ( same way an acoustic guitar works) and this stopped it.


----------



## Wobin19

I too used a timer with my Cherub and learned that turning it on before you go to bed and running some water through the group (from cold is fine) seems to pretty much stop the early morning turn on noise. Give it a go!


----------



## michaelg

Mine went on a seemingly endless autofill at lunchtime today before the pressure gauge went all the way past the stop level and what I presume was the OPV 'popped'. Turned off and on again and seemed back to normal thankfully but not sure what caused it...


----------



## 4515

Charliej said:


> You can always put some of the pound shop non slip matting under it


Is that stuff expensive ?


----------



## Jon V

Wobin19 said:


> I too used a timer with my Cherub and learned that turning it on before you go to bed and running some water through the group (from cold is fine) seems to pretty much stop the early morning turn on noise. Give it a go!


Thanks. I see you've moved on to the Rocket now. Although it's not a machine I'm looking at or in my price range, I'm interested to know what you feel are the main benefits you get from spending the extra?


----------



## Wobin19

Well it's quieter, more consistent and just somehow seems more forgiving. Plus it's very shiny, which counts I reckon!


----------

